# Western Re-Handle Stoppage/Limit



## Dave Martell (Jul 8, 2011)

It's become clear to me that I need to focus more of my time to knifemaking as I have a lot of orders to fulfill. While I hate the idea of not accepting all the work I can I also have to give way to the reality that I can't always do it all. With that said I'm going to limit the re-handle work that I accept for the foreseeable future. 

I will accept re-handle work for anyone who has purchased a re-handle coupon from us, you folks need not worry as I will squeeze you in.  

So rather than just end it like this I'm going to offer up re-handle coupons for a couple of days more just to allow anyone considering this to get in before I have to shut the doors. 

Again I really hate to put the kibosh on accepting future re-handle work but at least this way you can purchase a coupon now and get in with a discount as well. I hope that works OK for those of you on the fence. 

Thanks again to everyone for your support!

Dave

*Click HERE to purchase western Re-Handle Coupons*

*Click HERE for examples of my western re-handle work*


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 8, 2011)

What does foreseeable future mean exactly? Best guess. 

Also, you will still be attaching wa handles made by others, correct?

k.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 8, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> What does foreseeable future mean exactly? Best guess.



I'm thinking 3-6 months easy......with up to a year...maybe? I guess it ultimately depends on how well the knifemaking thing does.....or not.




mr drinky said:


> Also, you will still be attaching wa handles made by others, correct?



Yes nothing will change as far as this goes. The westerns are just so much more time consuming.


----------



## ecchef (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm gonna have to jump on this right away. 
No more after the "Nightmare" for a while, at least. Promise.:doublebanghead:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh no..... not "the Nightmare" again!


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 8, 2011)

How long will you have the coupons up Dave?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 8, 2011)

ThEoRy said:


> How long will you have the coupons up Dave?



Just a couple of days.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Too bad, I just got some nice wood for you 

Stefan


----------



## CalleNAK (Jul 8, 2011)

So is my scimitar the straw that broke the re-handlers back? :scared2:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 8, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> Too bad, I just got some nice wood for you
> 
> Stefan




Oh I'll still take it.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 8, 2011)

CalleNAK said:


> So is my scimitar the straw that broke the re-handlers back? :scared2:




It's Friday night, I'd rather not think about that right now. LOL :wink:


----------



## El Pescador (Jul 9, 2011)

Bought 2 more...thanks Dave!

Pesky


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 9, 2011)

El Pescador said:


> Bought 2 more...thanks Dave!
> 
> Pesky


 

Great - thanks Judd!


----------



## TDj (Jul 13, 2011)

are you stopping wa- installations, too?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jul 13, 2011)

TDj said:


> are you stopping wa- installations, too?



Dave will still do installs:



mr drinky said:


> Also, you will still be attaching wa handles made by others, correct?





Dave Martell said:


> Yes nothing will change as far as this goes. The westerns are just so much more time consuming.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you John! 

Yes I'll be doing wa-installs.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 13, 2011)

Today's the last day for coupon sales. 

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/handcoup.htm


Thank you everyone! 
Dave


----------

